# Shimano Chronarch Ci4



## shamoo (Oct 21, 2014)

Good reel, very light, Cast a mile, I like the fact that after setting the internal brakes you can fine tune it with the external brake, pretty cool :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2014)

That is a nice reel, a little to rich for my blood, but I would be all over one if I was in the market.


----------

